# SWEDEN forces TRANSgendered to be STERILISED :'(



## overDAbridge (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi ya,

in Sweden people who have undergone gender reassignment are being forced to get sterilised.



This petion is currently making a difference to the subject - which is currently being discussed in the Swedish Parliament.



Please sign the petion on the link below and forward to people who will do the same.

Share this on ********: http://j.mp/yvFIof

Tweet it: http://bit.ly/AeuSzS

Email: Forward the "Tell Your Friends" e-mail below asking people to sign with you.

www.allout.org/stop_forced_sterilization

*new link added that take you right to page - thanks for letting me know 

All Out is bringing people together in every corner of the planet and of every identity - lesbian, gay, straight, bi, transgender and all that is between and beyond - to build a world in which everyone can live freely and be embraced for who they are.

If not me, then who?
If not now, then when?
If not here, then where will peace begin?

xx Bridge xx

This message contains external links that cannot be accounted for by F.Friends please take this into account.


----------



## welshginge (Jul 12, 2009)

I've clicked the link but can't see where I sign. I think this is disgraceful so would love to support the petition!


----------

